# 2007 Outback 21Rs For Sale, Virginia Sold.



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

SOLD.

Well kinda hate to do it, but I think we're going to sell our 21rs, we've owned since it was a pup in 07.

Here is the complementary description, most of you all already know what a 21rs does have, but in case someone new comes along like I did in 2007 looking at descriptions of what a outback has. I'm putting pics on an external link, so it will be easy to get to. Will be adding pics when the sun comes out. So check back often.
21RS for sale Virginia

Outback 21RS made by Keystone, the Outback 21RS features a rear slide queen bed with genuine memory foam mattress with removable cover/protector, made from bamboo. Cabinets & a shelf, in queen bed area with privacy screen and blind & LED lights. Bunk beds in the front, sofa, and dinette all in a 22' long travel trailer. You'll love the convenient slide out found in this Outback, which is manual and has outside braces for the slide out, which stores in their own container. This trailer has an empty weight of 4,585lbs. It is a great floor plan that tows extremely small when closed up. White cabinets. No cuts tears or gouges in the cabinets or walls or couch & cushions.
Awning, Stabilizer jacks, Exterior grab handle, Ducted roof A/C with remote by Carrier. Gas/electric auto ignition water heater, separate double door refrigerator/freezer gas and electric. LED lights, Stereo CD player, Oven and microwave, ABS shower surround, ceramic toilet, four radial tires new October 2013 and comes with Two spare tires mounted on rims. Tinted safety glass all around with screens. Outside camp kitchen with water and propane cook top. Lots of storage. 
Bottom bunk folds up flat for bicycle storage. New 'fantastic vent fan' in bathroom, and skylight. Maxx air fan in main area. Winterization kit includes bypass for hot water heater. Enclosed under side with extra braces for fresh water tank. All systems work perfectly. Long 30 amp electrical cord. Brush for slide out roof. Dual marine deep cycle batteries, 12 volt. No water leaks, roof inspected and sealed yearly. No patches. No delamination. Manual awning. Dual 30 gallon propane tanks with cover. Outside security lights. It also has the Keystone faded decal option.

This would be an excellent choice for a beginner that wanted to try camping and not wanting to invest $20k at the start. The 21rs is small enough to get in the smaller campsites like in national forest campgrounds, and with the slide out rear lets you enjoy a dinette and couch which generally show up in a trailer format that is 25' or longer. Easy to maneuver, and light enough for the half ton truck or SUV. Well insulated too. We have camped in late November in the Appalachian mountains and only use a portable 1500 watt electric heater to heat the Outback. Cheaper than buying propane for the furnace.
This was our first travel trailer and it is in excellent shape. Clean title in hand. We don't smoke but there was a pet in the Outback. Our Cat travels with us, but no destruction or 'accidents' occurred. The reason we are selling is we're planning on upgrading to a larger trailer. 
but if you don't need the Equalizer hitch then I can use it for my next trailer and can sell the Outback for $9000. You won't be disappointed, unless you wanted new decals. SOLD.
Please email any questions or to arrange a viewing.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

SOLD
No equalizer at that price, That's a out the door price. 
email if you have any questions. 
Thanks !


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you mind me asking how much you got? I have the same year/model I want to sell, but it does have a delamination bubble on the front middle.


----------

